# Bahia Maduro Panchos Cigar Review - Let Them Rest



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a very good cigar if you let them rest for 6 months or more. The Conn. broadleaf wrapper is of good quality, the const. is a bit uneven unl...

Read the full review here: Bahia Maduro Panchos Cigar Review - Let Them Rest


----------

